# Smoking salmon



## vududude (Dec 16, 2015)

I have tried a "dry" brine (salt and sugar 50/50) and have found that my salmon is very salty.  Are my proportions wrong or should I try a wet brine before smoking?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2015)

VuDuDude said:


> I have tried a "dry" brine (salt and sugar 50/50) and have found that my salmon is very salty. Are my proportions wrong or should I try a wet brine before smoking?


If you'd like to try a wet brine, here is mine.

Everybody who has tried it, loves it:

*Smoked Salmon*      

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes your proportions are way too salty for me as well.  I do only dry brine for a typical smoke salmon and my ratio is 4/1  Dk br sugar / non iodized salt.   In fact, I'm doing 7 pounds of salmon as I type this.

Cheers


----------



## daveomak (Dec 17, 2015)

When you do any brine, it is important to weigh the salt and sugar so you don't screw up the fish....   It's too expensive to guess how much too add...  

For a dry brine, weigh the fish and add 2 - 2.5% salt and the same in sugar...  let it sit in the refer for 12-48 hours depending on thickness...  keep records so you will have an idea next batch...

Wet brine....   weigh the fish and water...  use 1/3 the weight of the fish in water...

example:  6#'s of fish use 2#'s of water.....  now you have 8#'s of fish and water...   add 2-2.5% of salt and sugar to the water and dissolve...   place fish in the brine for 12-48 hours depending on thickness.....

The brined fish must be placed in a refer at 38 ish deg. F....   

When smoking fish, it must have cure #1 added to it....   fish can carry botulism...  add cure #1 at a rate of 1.1 grams per pound... or 1 tsp. per 5#'s......  that includes water when using a wet brine....


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pathogenic_bacteria

Spores from soil,[20][33] persevere in canned food, smoked fish and honey[33]


----------



## vududude (Dec 17, 2015)

Thank you very much for the suggestions!  I shall try all to determine which is my preference. 

FYI I find this forum extremely helpful. I am originally from Texas so prefer to smoke in a traditional wood smoker but mine has finally bit the dust and is no longer manufactured. I broke down and purchased a MES and have been very happy with the results although I do miss the constant monitoring and adjusting.


----------

